# Spirit of MAC week reminder! Get your entries in!!



## Shimmer (May 22, 2008)

Anyone listening to the show last night heard about the contest, and you all listened, right? 

Here’s the deal:

You can see a MAC addict a mile away. There’s just something about their makeup and their overall look that is so polished, so readily distinguishable from the everyday look most people wear (and, admittedly, rock). We wanted to give our lovely readers and members the chance to show us their best Spirit of MAC look and tell us what it is about a MAC addict that makes him or her stand out.

Rules…we need rules right? Here goes:

    1. It’s gotta be a new look…not one you’ve used or posted previously either on Specktra or elsewhere.

    2. We need a list of your MAC products used for the submission.

    3. We need a short paragraph about what YOU feel makes a MAC addict so readily distinguishable from everyone else.

    4. Please submit your entry to [email protected] with the the subject “Spirit of MAC” and your Specktra username (if you have one) listed somewhere in the body of the email. DEADLINE for entry submissions is MIDNIGHT Friday, 23 MAY 2008. Each entry will be evaluated by a panel of judges (we’re not saying who so the integrity of their decision isn’t questioned). The winner will be announced on Glam Soup Sunday, 25 MAY 2008!!

    5. Please note that all entries are subject to public viewing by members of Specktra.net and readers of Specktra Beauty News!

*The prize for this little contest is $250 worth of MAC product!*! You read that right…the winner of the Spirit of MAC contest gets to feed the traincase monster with $250 worth of MAC goodies.

A few things to add on here, this isn’t like the contest sponsored by MAC earlier this year (which, btw, Specktra member Kimmy WON!!) where there was essentially a public vote held that degenerated into a popularity contest of sorts, and it’s not a ‘beauty contest’ either. It’s intended to be fun for everyone, and a chance to put your best face forward while having the chance to maybe win a little something.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2008)

I have a question about this... is it supposed to be a wild and crazy, more fun creative look, or just something you would wear daily?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 22, 2008)

What if your mac collection is pethetic and you can't create a full look with them.


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have a question about this... is it supposed to be a wild and crazy, more fun creative look, or just something you would wear daily?_

 
Send us a look that YOU think most embodies the MAC spirit and look!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_What if your mac collection is pethetic and you can't create a full look with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The whole look doesn't have to be comprised of MAC products, but we do ask for a listing of the products used.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 22, 2008)

I'm sooo excited about this!!!


----------



## MIXEDSHAWTI18 (May 22, 2008)

sooooo excited cant wait


----------



## Divinity (May 23, 2008)

Woot!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 24, 2008)

Did you get mine? Sometimes my email doesn't work and I worked pretty hard on my submission!


----------



## neezer (May 24, 2008)

is this midnight EST or CST? of PST *crosses fingers lmao*


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2008)

Cst..


----------



## neezer (May 24, 2008)

noooooooooooooo
welp...i should of read it days ago. Oh well.


----------



## Brittni (May 24, 2008)

Goodluck to everyone who entered~!!!

I was just toooo pooped last night to do it. I hope next time there is a longer period to enter! Can't wait to see the entries, though!


----------



## prettysecrets (May 25, 2008)

Am I the only one counting down the hours til the winner is announced!!??


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see who won!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

I wish I had seen this before just now!


----------

